# Schematics Or Exploded Views. Available?



## hookandladder (Jan 8, 2012)

Still looking at adding an additional powered roof vent in the bedroom area of an outback 298re. Short of hauling it to a dealer I am having trouble deciding if this is even possible.
Does anyone know if exploded view documentation is available showing the location and measurements of the substructure and utility runs? 
nts


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

hookandladder said:


> Still looking at adding an additional powered roof vent in the bedroom area of an outback 298re. Short of hauling it to a dealer I am having trouble deciding if this is even possible.
> Does anyone know if exploded view documentation is available showing the location and measurements of the substructure and utility runs?
> nts


I'm not aware of any, but on my 295RE I was able to determine roof structure and wiring w/o any diagrams. For the 295RE the hangup is there is no open 14" space that doesn't either hit the front cap or land on a double rafter and plywood roof joint.

Get up on your roof and see where the plywood roof seams are. You should be able to see if there is one over the bedroom. Also mark where the front cap comes to and run a piece of tape or something on the side that you can get a close reference to inside. When your up there, take a look at the decking seams. If yours is like mine you'll find Keystone arranged the seams so that no roof penetration occurred within about 12" of any roof decking seam. At each roof decking seam is a back to back double steel rafter with the bottom flanges opposed. From inside if you drop the speakers you can see where the rafters are.

What you need is a 16" rafter spacing that doesn't either run up against the front cap or against a roof seam and double rafter. The 298RE is 1' longer in the bedroom than the 295RE so you may be in luck. If the roof decking seam is the same locations as the 295RE, the suitable opening may be close to flush against the wall to the bathroom.

IMHO you do not want a roof vent to have one edge against the front cap joint or over a roof decking seam if you want to avoid leaks. Also on the decking seams, they run two rafters, back to back so the opening won't be big enough unless you cut the flange on one of the rafters. When I was looking at doing it in our 295RE and ran against this problem I went to my dealer and talked to them about options. They said they wouldn't install a vent if it ends up over a deck seam or against the front cap and they couldn't find a way around it on the 295RE.

If you can get an opening power shouldn't be an issue. you should be able to easily tap into the 12V feeding the overhead light and/or the TV feed pretty easily.

DW and I would love to have a skylight or vent in the BR but so far haven't found a way I'm comfortable with.

However, for more light it is very easy to add lights near the bedroom closets next to the bed and have the room really lit up.


----------

